# Where To Mount Prodigy In F150



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

We just arrived home with our new tow vehicle, a 06 Ford F150 supercrew with the 5.4L engine and tow package. I need to order the wiring adapter to go from the prodigy to the factory harness but wanted to get some ideas where the best place to mount the prodigy. Thanks


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I like them on the right side of my knee where I can easily reach in a crisis. I haven't been in a new F150 so I can't say exactly where other than with in easy reach.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

larrylisa7176.

Like Y-Guy, mine is mounted to the right of my right knee (since I am right handed). My technician said it needed to be easy to reach in the event you had to operated the manual slide. Did you not get a wiring adapter with the new Ford? The technician ask about where mine was and I drew a blank.







He indicated that there should have been one in the glove box, however, my TV was bought used, so there wasn't one with it. You might find that one came with yours. Good Luck!


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

....just checked the glove box and found the adapter....thanks


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> We just arrived home with our new tow vehicle, a 06 Ford F150 supercrew with the 5.4L engine and tow package. I need to order the wiring adapter to go from the prodigy to the factory harness but wanted to get some ideas where the best place to mount the prodigy. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will find that Ford has mounted the wiring for your tow package under the dash at your right knee. Unless Ford changed that since 2005. I hope you enjoy your new truck as much as we have. Congrats









Strikey Mikey


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Looks like I'll be mounting it to the right of my knee. I cant find the plastic prodigy sleeve for the life of me so i'll just use the metal bracket to mount it on the dash.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> ....just checked the glove box and found the adapter....thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, no problem, (early Christmas present from me and Ford, lol). sunny Glad it was there and you didn't have to buy it.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

LARRYLISA,

I have the same truck and am deciding on which model to get(21RS or 23RS). Let us know how the combo works. And thanks for asking the question about the Prodigy, you read my mind. Everybody have a Merry Christmas and a better New Year.

Beerman


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Beerman said:


> LARRYLISA,
> 
> I have the same truck and am deciding on which model to get(21RS or 23RS). Let us know how the combo works. And thanks for asking the question about the Prodigy, you read my mind. Everybody have a Merry Christmas and a better New Year.
> 
> ...


Will do. I kinda wish we had bought the 23RS now for a little extra room and the bigger bed on the lower bunk. It was really nice. The only drawback for us is there is no way the 23rs would fit in our driveway and would have to pay almost 50bucks a month for storage. All in all the 21rs suits us just fine. Someday we will have to get a house with rv storage on the side.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Beerman said:


> LARRYLISA,
> 
> I have the same truck and am deciding on which model to get(21RS or 23RS). Let us know how the combo works. And thanks for asking the question about the Prodigy, you read my mind. Everybody have a Merry Christmas and a better New Year.
> 
> ...


Beerman, I like your screen name! We have an 04 Ford F150 4x4 with the 5.4L and 3.73 rearend and tow a loaded 05 23RS. We usually have another couple camping with us and we love the two queen beds. We use an Equal-i-zer brand hitch and the combination works very well. I tow with the overdrive off and we average 8-9 miles per gallon towing and 15-16 solo. No problems with sway and plenty of power for the hills. I usually tow between 60-65mph but have dropped down to 55-60mph on my last couple of trips and mileage has improved about 1 mpg. Properly equipped, the newer F150s will handle most of the Outback models.

Merlotman


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Controller location.

I don't know if this is possible with the Prodigy, but I mounted my Drawtite Activator II upside-down on top of the sun visor. I used a garage door remote bracket to secure it to the visor. I added onto the wires for the brake harness and ran them up the A-Pillar and across the top of the windshield. Just to the left of the overhead console is a 4-wire flat plug (like the one on the back of your truck that hooks up to a small trailer). This allows me to disconnect and remove the brake controller during the "off-season" -- though I never have.

This position is VERY easy to get to in a panic situation and you don't have to take you eyes off the road.

Sidewinder


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Now this is why I love this site. Everybody has things they do differently. Now we have a Beerman and a Merlotman.Thanks for the feedback on the bigger bed(23RS). I was leaning that way. You always need to bring a babysitter while you go on vacation. That's what grandparents are for.And the location of the brake controller is great!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have new body style F-150 without the center console shifter so I put mine in that little cove under the ash tray. I am 6'3" and need all the leg room I can find. That is why I put it there. Still in reach for emergencies but not in the way of my shins or knees. If you have the center console with the shifter on it, you wonâ€™t have that storage area.

Chris


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Got my new F150 today and I'm already itching to tow my trailer somewhere. Can't wait till the truck is broke in. Only had 38 miles.

This thread was perfect. I've got to find out where to mount my prodigy. I do have the center console and that little cubby looks like it might be perfect. Hopefully the wiring will be easy to feed through the back of that little box.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats jrayburg on the new TV
Well that's 38 less you have to put on it








Mount the brake controller wherever it is easier for you to reach it

Don


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Don,
Still need to break it in a while on the road before I go out and haul the TT.
Won't be long though. With these mid 80 degree temps in South Texas over Christmas and New Years looks like Old Man Winter took a vacation. I'm planning my first trip for Late January. Probably to my Perdenales Falls State Park or Llano State Park.



HootBob said:


> Congrats jrayburg on the new TV
> Well that's 38 less you have to put on it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

jrayburg said:


> Got my new F150 today and I'm already itching to tow my trailer somewhere. Can't wait till the truck is broke in. Only had 38 miles.
> 
> [snapback]69886[/snapback]​


jrayburg,

Congratulations on your new F150. sunny I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

I also have a (very hard to find) bench in my 2004 F150 so I mounted my Prodigy in the slot below the ashtray. I notched it and mounted the included bracket and snapped in the Prodigy.

It was bit of a difficult fit and I had to cut more of the cubbie than I had thought to clear the bracket in the rear but it is conveniently located and out of the way. It's a bit trickier when the cup holder is used but I'm used to reaching for it now. Works great.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Deeta
As long as its comfortable you to operate that what matters









Don


----------

